# 65gl high set up;step by step pics



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

hello what up peeps I have my 65gl setting up,I started from doing the stand ;now I'm working on the canopy;check it out.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

:dancing: so now it's 10.00am I went got the molding I needed so I'll gve you guys a updated post later on..peace


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

That stand is really nice, did you make it? Whats going in the tank?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

updated pic,it's about 4:42pm now just finishing up the trim and molding  ..mite paint later or wait tell tomorrow morning.but I just mite clean the sand today and put it in the tank and install the filter,add water and let it roll but..I got to paint the background first,so by the tomorrow I'll have something done. :thumb:


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

looking great


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks...I started painting tonight,it's about 10:30pm now going to put another coat of paint on there.so the rest of the stuff going to be done tomorrow get up early going to hustle and set it up. :fish:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

set up and ready ;finally set up.add water in it and also took some water out of my big tank and add to it , just about 10gls of it. :dancing: :thumb:  peace now it's relax time.. opcorn:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice job!.....looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Oscar Madison said:


> Nice job!.....looks like you're off to a good start.


plan ahead been in the hobby for awhlie..take a look at my 225gl


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

225 gl


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it and all but it looks upside down. I would add the same trim thats on the top of the canopy to the bottom of the stand.

It is definitely grade *A* craftsmanship but the canopy looks way bigger then the stand does.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

good idea
Thanks :thumb:


----------

